# Nigerians and Chaffhaye?



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

We picked up 10 bags of Chaffhaye today to give it a try.

We have been having trouble finding alfalfa and now even good 2nd cutting hay is tough to find. Our hay guy assured us he would have plenty... he ran out. We have a limited area for hay storage and found out we were out of luck for another load.

We decided to try the Chaffhaye for a lot of reasons, but mostly to have a regular source of quality alfalfa.

Our juniors took right to it. 

Our Seniors dug in and ate a good bit and then started picking at it except for 2 that ate some but were not thrilled with the big change.

We have Nigerian Dwarfs and I was wondering what others that live in the temperate northern U.S. feed per doe Jr/Sr, so how much as a sole source of forage? 

Right now my Seniors are bred for March kids and my juniors are yearlings for the most part.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you mind sharing the cost/bale with us? I was wondering about alternatives also. I was actually thinking about trying to grow some "forage" indoors. They have some interesting systems. I have a greenhouse that's just sitting there waiting for someone to figure out what to do with it. lol.

I've heard some scary things about Listeriosis, in that type of feed. Not Chaffhaye specifically.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

It varies by dealer/location.

I paid $16 per 50 pound bag yesterday. I could save a little if I could buy a whole skid (40 bags) for $600.

With the hay prices and lack of availability in my area this time of year it is right in line with or just a bit cheaper than a good 2nd cutting hay/not even alfalfa.

I have decided it is worth the money if it means a good/steady source of consistant alfalfa. Plus it is easier to store/ takes up much less room.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

what is your price for pelleted alfalfa and grass? Or even cubed?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used one bag a few months back that I bought with some goats being shipped to me. I and my goats LOVED it. In the next few weeks we will be getting our first truckload delivered so we will be a official distributor. For me it is over 100 miles to get to the next nearest dealer so when we decided we needed to use it for our goats we made it happen.

We wil be selling it for $17 a bag or if you buy over 10 bags it is $16 a bag. From time to time we will offer it by the pallet (40 bags) preorder for $600 also.

Local to us the bags of alfalfa pellets are up to $15 and do not have the same fiberous effect nor the probiotic benefit of the Chaffhaye yeasts. 
Bags of the chop hay that also do not contain any added live benefit are $17 for ones like Lucerne and $19 for others. 
Alfalfa bales which are inconsistant quaility and a ton of waste are $15. 
With the Chaffhaye they eat every single piece.

It can be stored outside and as long as the bags are not open are fine in all weather. 

I am in 08827 NJ if anyone is interested feel free to contact me.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> what is your price for pelleted alfalfa and grass? Or even cubed?


50 pound bags of alfalfa are like $13-$14. But as mentioned the fiber isn't long enough for rumen health, doesn't have the probiotic effect, and tends to be a little dusty.


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Logan,
How much of it are you feeding (per doe) and how do you feed it?


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.chaffhaye.com/livestock-2/

*Chaffhaye is a 100% hay replacement*

*Weight of Animal (lbs)* *50* *100* *200* *500* *1000* Daily Chaffhaye Amount (lbs) 1.2 2.5 5.0 12.5 25.0 Chaffhaye is designed to meet the forage portion of your animal's diet. Depending on such factors as age, breed, workload, available pasture, and whether you are feeding Chaffhaye Alfalfa solely or in conjunction with another forage and/or grain, an energy and/or vitamin and mineral supplement may be needed. Consult a Chaffhaye representative or your animal nutritionist for further information.
After observing your animal for a period of time on Chaffhaye, you may want to increase or decrease by up to 10% to obtain the desired overall body condition and appearance.
Feed changes should be made gradually over a period of 7 to 14 days. Changes in the rate of feeding should not exceed 2 pounds per day.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

*Weight of Animal (lbs)* *50* *100* *200* *500* *1000* Daily Chaffhaye Amount (lbs) 1.2 2.5 5.0 12.5 25.0


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

for 50 lb its 1.2 lbs chaffhaye 
100lbs its 2.5 in chaffhaye

etc we feed about a pound to our nigerians


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

it takes some goats more time to like it but they eventually will eat it and it cuts down on other feed costs


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

All my Juniors are digging in. The Senior Does are now all eating it up. And the Bucks took right to it.

The only problem I am having is one buck is crying for his hay right after he finishes his chaffhaye. He just keeps bawling and crying. He has had plenty to eat, but seems like he thinks he needs more to munch on.

One doe is a little like this, but not near as bad as my one buck.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry to jack the thread but I was wondering. Does a bag of Chaffhaye equal to bale of alfalfa(if so is it two or three string) or are there any conversions of that type?


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

We have 4 Nigerians and two Nubians and a 50 lb bag of chaffhaye will last us a month . Only fed once a day and they get free fed grass hay in their feeder to munch on and they do great only because they are in lots due to no pasture at the moment . But the chaffhaye is a full feed alone .

here is a site to read about the product
http://www.chaffhaye.com/livestock-2/
​


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

xymenah said:


> Sorry to jack the thread but I was wondering. Does a bag of Chaffhaye equal to bale of alfalfa(if so is it two or three string) or are there any conversions of that type?


their site says:
Top Quality - Chaffhaye is premium alfalfa harvested at optimal plant maturity to maximize nutrients. Chaffhaye is a supreme source of fiber, protein, and nutrients for browsers and grazers. Nutritionally, 1 bag of Chaffhaye is equal to 1.5 bales of good quality hay, supporting high milk and meat production.

plus add in ZERO waste and I bet you'll end out far ahead. We are going back to Chaffhaye this spring (as soon as I have kid sales to pay for 2 pallets)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im figuring you would get more out of a 50lb of chaffhaye then a 50lb bale of alfalfa hay. 

Im use to be able to get alfalfa for 5.00 a bale BUT my hay farmer told me last year his alfalfa field was overgrown with weeds and was no more. Thankfully my 2011 hay is still holding out -- I feel like the widows oil that keeps pouring 

I plan on asking him this year if he reseeded but he is now MUCH farther north since my move anyway.

So Im interested in the Chaffhaye - I want to see the texture of it though. I bought a bag of chopped hay and the goats HATED it and I tried a different brand adn they still hated it. So if its anything like that then I know it wont work for mygoats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

hmmm I get my alfalfa for 180 a ton, but as mentioned on here there is a lot of waste. We are in mostly dry lot (some grass during the summer) so I'm wondering if I went to chaffhaye I'd still have to leave grass hay out for them??
One other question, I know my hay and area is very! selenium def. does anyone know about the chaffhaye?


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

here is their website

http://www.chaffhaye.com/livestock-2/


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

This looks like the chopped alfalfa you can get at TSC. Theirs is mixed with a lot of molasses to make it less dusty. I used it in the past and it worked well. I wouldn't use it as a sole source because goats need the long staple of hay to keep their rumen in condition.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The chaffhaye looks similar to chop hay but is VERY moist. 
I know it can be a complete feed but I will still always give some hay to keep them entertained. 
The Chaffhaye there is 0% waste so it goes way way farther; I would say 3-4 bales alfalfa is what it equals. 
I give a few big handfuls per doe per day not sure on the weight but less then 1# maybe a 1/2#


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow! I buy a ton at a time and it is $12.75 per 50 lb bag. My goats and horses love it, but the horses were quicker to adjust to it. I was feeding my 11 cashmere goats almost 1.5 bags per day, because of the extreme cold temps, lack of grazing, and very modest shelters. It works very well and they started looking way better than the grass hay I had before. Because of our drought here in Wyoming, hay was an endangered species by this fall, costing $700 and more per ton, and very difficult to locate. Lots of hay was shipped in from Montana or Canada. A friend suggested the Chaffhaye and I have been feeding it since November. My goats seem healthy and happy with it. I have been adding grain for the does that I am hoping are going to kid in March. My dealer delivers it to me. The new goats I got yesterday are already used to being fed Chaffhaye.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I get my hay for $250 per ton or $12.50 per 100lb bale. #1 quality Alfalfa. It was tested on the first cutting to be 19-20% protein. Not sure on the other nutrient levels because I forgot what he told me. My goats waste about one fourth of it. So I'm not sure if it would be cheaper for me to buy it or not.


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

I LOVE chaffhaye. That is all.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

DH just went to grab a few bags, closest dealer is 100 miles away but hay, any hay here in SW NM is minimum $13.00 a 2 string bale and no green to be seen! At $11.00 a bag we have to give the Chaffhaye a try!


----------

